# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ارجوا من الأخوة المحامين مساعدتي ..

## نادر

أخواني الكرام


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

وبعد


ارجوا من الله ثم منكم مساعدتي في مشكلتي حيث اني تعبت منها جدا 


بأختصار زوجتي نشزت عن بيت الزوجيه بتحريض من والدها الذي لاهم له سوى المال وفي كل مره عندما اتي اليه لاسترد زوجتي يطلب طلبات ماليه علي

ويقنع زوجتي التي هي كالخاتم في اصبعه ولاتخالف رايه مهما كان


وانا سبق وان كانت حياتي معها على احسن مايرام ولكن حينما ذهبت بها لزياره اهلها اقنعها والداها بان تطلب بيت مستقل والخ من الامور الاخرى الماديه طبعا علما بانهم لم يشترطوا على ذلك في عقد النكاح وهم يعلمون اني اعول والدي ووالدتي ولكن طلبوا مني ذلك بغرض تعجيزي عن الوفاء بمتطلباتهم فهل يلزمني ان اسكن زوجتي ببيت مستقل عن والدي ووالدتي علما بأني اعولهما وهم بحاجتي وهم كبار بالسن وكذلك ظروفي الماديه صعبه نوعا ما ..


والان تقدمت للمحكمه وطلبت هي بيت مستقل وانا لااعرف هل يلزمني شرعا توفير بيت مستقل لها ام لا ...

علما بأن هذا الطلب صعب علي لاني لااستطيع الابتعاد عن والدي ولو لفتره قليله لانهم كبار بالسن ويعانون من امراض مزمنه وكذلك والدي مصاب بالشلل وبحاجه لمساعدته بكل شي سواء بالاكل او الشرب او الدواء وبكل احتياجاته ..
 


ارجوكم افيدوني عاجلا لاني سوف اذهب للمحكمه الاسبوع القادم ولكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أولا:**ينبغي أن تكون العلاقة بين الزوجين علاقةَ محبة ومودة وصلةٍ وبر ، وينبغي أن يسعى الطرفان إلى تحقيق هذه العلاقة .
وما يقع من سوء العشرة بين الزوجين ، قد يكون مردّه إلى الزوج أو الزوجة أو كليهما ، وعليه فينبغي أن تبحث في أسباب قلة احترامها لك ، أو عدم طاعتها لأوامرك ، وتسعى في علاج ذلك .
وبعض النساء حديثات العهد بالزواج لا يدركن أهمية طاعة الزوج ، ولا مفهوم القوامة التي يختص بها ، ولهذا يحتجن شيئا من الوقت لإدراك ذلك ، وربما احتجن إلى من ينبههن ويعلمهن ، ولعلك تستعين ببعض الأشرطة والكتب النافعة التي تتحدث عن العلاقة بين الزوجية وأسس نجاحها .
وفي الوقت ذاته يبالغ بعض الرجال حيث يريد من زوجته أن تسمع وتطيع له طاعة مطلقة في كل شيء ، فلو ناقشته أو اقترحت أو تأخرت قليلا في تنفيذ ما يأمر به ، اتهمها بالنشوز والعصيان ومخالفة أمر الله ، وعدم احترامه .
ولا ينبغي أبدا أن يعامل الرجل زوجته كما يعامل خادمته ، فللزوجة ما تستحق من احترام ومشورة وإبداء رأي ونقاش للوصول إلى ما هو خير وأصلح . 
ثانيا :
من حق الزوجة أن يكون لها مسكن خاص مع زوجها وأولادها ، لا يشاركها فيه أحد ، لا أب ولا أم ولا قريب .
وإلى هذا ذهب جمهور الفقهاء من الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة ، وأن لها الامتناع من السكن مع أبيه وأمه وإخوته .
قال الكاساني في بدائع الصنائع (4/24): " ولو أراد الزوج أن يسكنها مع ضرتها أو مع أحمائها كأم الزوج وأخته وبنته من غيرها وأقاربه فأبت ذلك ; عليه أن يسكنها في منزل مفرد ; لأنهن ربما يؤذينها ويضررن بها في المساكنة ، وإباؤها دليل الأذى والضرر ولأنه يحتاج إلى أن يجامعها ويعاشرها في أي وقت يتفق ولا يمكنه ذلك إذا كان معهما ثالث " انتهى.

واختار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أنه إذا كان الزوج فقيراً وعاجزا عن إيجاد سكن مستقل لزوجته ، فليس لها أن تطالب بما يعجز عنه . نقله عنه في "مطالب أولي النهى" (5/122) . بل تصبر حتى يغنيه الله . 
والحاصل أن السكن المستقل حق للزوجة ، ولو لم تشترطه في العقد ، ولها أن تطالب به الآن ، ولا تعد ناشزا بذلك .
والذي ينظر إلى البيوت العائلية المشتركة يجزم أن الحكمة والمصلحة فيما قاله العلماء ، من إفراد الزوجة بسكن مستقل ، حيث يكثر في هذه البيوت المشاكل والخلافات بين الزوجين ، وبين الرجل وأخيه ، وبين الزوجة وأم زوجها . . . وهكذا.
والذي ننصحك به في ختام هذا الجواب أن تسعى للتوفيق بين زوجتك وعائلتك ، وأن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه ، فتعطي الزوجة حقها في السكن المستقل ، ولا يضرك أن يغضب أحد منهم لانفرادك بالسكن ، لأنك لم تخطئ في ذلك ، ولكن عليك الاستمرار في صلة أقاربك وأمك وإخوانك .
وإذا كنت لا تستطيع في الوقت الحالي أن توفر سكنا مستقلا لزوجته ، فيمكنك أن تعدها وعدا حسنا ، وتوصيها بالصبر والتحمل حتى يغنيكم الله من فضله .*

----------

